# Dew claws



## Mom2Izzo

I have a question. Should dew claws be removed on a Havanese puppy or does it really matter? I trimmed Izzo's nails for the first time yesterday and noticed that he had his front dew claws- they were not removed by his breeder. He is 4 months. I was wondering if they should be removed when he has his neuter surgery or should they be left alone. Do breeders typically remove them when they are newborns or leave them alone???


----------



## DanielBMe

Well Bogart had his removed from the breeder and Brando only has one which wasn't removed. I would tend to want them removed as they are low to the ground and just love running.


----------



## Tom King

I'd only remove them on day 2 or 3 if it's convienient and the breeder has a very good relationship with a Vet who will let you bring the litter in after closing and everything is sterilized. I'd never carry them in with other sick dogs in there. We only take about half of our litters dewclaws off just because everything doesn't work out to suit us. We prefer them off, but are OCD about keeping newborn pups safe. At 4 months, leave them.


----------



## Patti McNeil

My vet said exactly what Tom said. Toby didn't have them removed by his breeder, but the vet does not recommend doing them between 4-6 months. He says at that age it causes more stress on them than it's worth.


----------



## Havtahava

I do not remove dew claws on any of my puppies. Of all the Havanese I've ever had, only one had his dew claws removed. It isn't a big deal to clip them. If you Dremel (a grinder) it can be a pain, but I just clip them.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I do remove the dewclaws on my puppies when they are 2-3 days old. I think for the average dog owner, it is a little easier to take care of. I don't like the hassle of the dew claws on my dogs that do have them, I prefer them removed. 
If a puppy owner wanted to do agility or another sport where they thought the dewclaws were necessary, I would help point them to another breeder who doesn't have them removed when they are babies.
I would not have the dewclaws removed on a 6 month old dog-


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I noticed Dexter still has his front dew claws, they are short, sometimes the nails are hard to get to clip.

If you do not clip the nails, they will grow into the foot. So, check those dew claw nails.


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry still has his.
I am not sure why they were not removed by his breeder but my vet does not find it to be an issue.


----------



## SMARTY

Do not remove the dew claws now. No reason too. You would only be putting Izzo through the pain for nothing. Not sure many vets would remove at this age, without a cause. Smarty (breeder puppy) has her dew claws. She does agility and every other thing else a Havanese should do. Galen, a mill puppy, does not have dew claws.


----------



## good buddy

My dogs have always had dew claws and I've never had a problem with them. My sheperd mix had them in front and back! The Chinese Crested that I adopted this year came from a rescue and she had a partial dew claw on a front paw. I suspect it was a crappy removal job by a bad breeder and they didn't get a clean cut so she would grow a thin--like 1/32" nail there. I had it removed last week when she was under for her dental for safetys sake. The nail was so thin it was a risk she would injure herself. It's a bigger deal with a grown dog than a puppy. Phoebe is three and it's like recovering from foot surgery. The area was shaved and opened up and she has stitches. I wouldn't put a grown dog through it unless it was a necessity.


----------



## Jan D

Havee still has his dew claws. When he was a pup, one got caught on something and broke close to the skin. It was painful for him and off to the vet we went. He had to be a little sedated so that it could be cut closely.

I remember it well...he pooped and threw up in the back seat on the way home:Cry:


----------



## Patti McNeil

Poop and vomit in the car do make for a memorable event!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Thanks for all of the replies! I was just curious about whose dogs still had them and whose didn't. I clipped Izzo's nails for the first time this week and I just clipped his dew claws like his regular nails. Easy breezy! He is SO good for his grooming sessions  
As far as his neuter, we missed his appt on Monday- overslept and car battery was dead. I was still a little hesitant since he's just 4 months. I called the vet's office and grilled them about EVERY question about doing it so early and they reassured me. My vet follows what the LSU Vet School in BR goes by and also my vet is a sponsor or early spay/neuters for rescue groups and for people who cannot afford it. They have a spay day once a month! She reassured me that they handle anesthesia easier and recover quicker when they are younger. They said that waiting until 6 months is not necessary and they do not follow that guideline (guidelines have been changing in the last several years). So, Izzo is getting neutered tomorrow! I trust my vet and I know he will be just fine. I am still nervous though!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

I've had 2 males neutered at 3 months of age. No problem and easy recovery.

Our female was 6 months as per the vet's advice.Also had no problem and easy recovery, although it was a bit more of a concern with my lil gal!


----------



## cjsud

Hobbes still has his but they are pretty curled and I wonder if they push into his skin.


----------



## good buddy

cjsud said:


> Hobbes still has his but they are pretty curled and I wonder if they push into his skin.


They should be getting cut along with his other nails. You don't want them to get overly long because yes they can push into the skin and be quite painful.


----------



## cjsud

They are getting clipped "now". The last groomer the one Hobbes really hated that I stopped going to, thanks to all of you, only clipped them every few visits and they got pretty curled. I hadn't noticed until the new "wonderful" groomer showed me. Bad Mommy!


----------



## good buddy

Cindy, Shame on the bad groomer! You're not a bad mommy--you paid the groomer to do teh job and they cheezed out on you! I'm glad you found a wonderful groomer now and he will get a nice trim today! :clap2:


----------



## irishnproud2b

My 2 both still have their dew claws. Each pup was 4 months when we got it. My vet said there was no need to remove dew claws. The nails are clipped with the other ones and they don't have any problems at all.


----------



## Wildflower

Our Pekingese always had dew claws removed. Our first Peke did not and it was difficult to trim her nails because of all the feathers on her feet. The next two (daughter and granddaughter of first one) were definitely removed.

Our mini schnauzer has his dew claws and he also *hates* to have his nails clipped. Major, major traumatic issue for him. His groomer struggles with it and it's amost impossible for me to keep them trimmed inbetween visits to groomer. His dew claws seem to grow faster and are always starting to push into his feet by the time he gets to the groomer. I hate them.

We are getting a Havanese puppy in February -- born 10 days ago -- and their dew claws were removed on day #3 by the vet.


----------



## Shada

Vincent still has his dew claws. They get trimmed right along with his regular nails.
I had a Great Dane that had her dew claws. They were such a problem.. or so I thought. I had them removed when I had her spayed. 
I had no idea at the time that it was major surgery! The vet had to cut into her bone to remove them. A long healing process. I wish my vet had explained to me how hard it would be on her. I never would have done it. I truly believed it would be a snip and done. Not so easy. 
So for those of you that still have those dreaded hated dew claws, keep 'em! 
Easier to keep them trimmed than to inflict unneeded pain and duress for your furkids. I speak from experience.


----------



## Fore!

So, are all Havanese puppies born with dew claws? Are they on both the front and the back legs unless removed?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Fore. They are all born with dew claws on the front legs. I believe there is a rare occasion where a Hav has been born with them on the rear legs, but our breed should not have rear dew claws.


----------



## hvapuppy2

As an agility enthusiast, I want my dogs to keep their dewclaws. Slow motion camera shows that dogs use their dewclaws when they are turning when they run. 

The following excerpt from Dr. Zink is very applicable to the Havanese breed since Havanese are well known for their "run like crazy" activity and are commonly used in agility competitions...

"....The dewclaws have the important function of reducing the torque that is applied to the front legs, especially when dogs are turning at a canter... Without the gripping action of the dog's "thumbs" there is more stress on the ligaments of the carpus. This may cause the ligaments to stretch and tear over time, resulting in joint laxity and ultimately, in arthritis." (excerpt from "Dogs in Canada" article by Chris Zink DVM.,Ph.D)


----------



## Pipersmom

Thanks for the explanation Angela. I always wondered what the dewclaws were for. 

Now instead of thinking they are a pain in the neck, I'll think of them as providing an important function


----------



## krandall

Me too. I wouldn't have wanted them removed anyway... I HATE the idea of removing animal "parts" without very good reason. But it's nice to know there is a very good reason NOT to remove them!


----------



## hvapuppy2

Pipersmom said:


> Thanks for the explanation Angela. I always wondered what the dewclaws were for.
> 
> Now instead of thinking they are a pain in the neck, I'll think of them as providing an important function





krandall said:


> Me too. I wouldn't have wanted them removed anyway... I HATE the idea of removing animal "parts" without very good reason. But it's nice to know there is a very good reason NOT to remove them!


yah, my border collie dew claws are short, so he must be using them. He has torn it occasionally when running playing in dense brush. The vet clipped the nail (well actually yanked it, and vet wrapped it and the nail grew back and he was good from then on). For dogs that work/hunt run in thick brush it is advised to tape the dewclaw with vet wrap to avoid it getting torn while in the bush, rather than removing it as a pup.

I don't think the Havanese are used for duck hunting etc ? so I can't see a good reason to remove the dew claws for Havanese 

eace:


----------



## krandall

hvapuppy2 said:


> I don't think the Havanese are used for duck hunting etc ? so I can't see a good reason to remove the dew claws for Havanese
> 
> eace:


With all the hair it's hard to FIND the dew claws on a Hav!ound:


----------

